# 800 Dogs Seized



## crannyannyfran (Feb 5, 2008)

This is one of the nastiest case i have ever heard... 

800 dogs found on property northwest of Tucson
By Alexis Huicochea
Arizona Daily Star
Tucson, Arizona | Published: 03.12.2008
advertisement

About 800 dogs have been seized from what an official called a “small puppy mill” in Avra Valley.
Most of the dogs are chihuahuas and some are very ill, said Jenny Rose, a spokeswoman for the Humane Society of Southern Arizona. Three were found dead on the property.
Authorities became aware of the hoarding case after a woman who purchased a dog from a couple who lives on the property took her dog to the vet because it had kennel cough, Rose said.
She told the vet that there were hundreds of dogs on the property, located in the 12200 block of West Manville Road, and the vet advised that she contact authorities.
When the Pima County Sheriff’s Department responded to the property, they found the dogs in cages outside and also found dogs inside the house, said Sgt. James Ogden, an agency spokesman.
“The conditions of the house were horrible,” Ogden said.
They also found about 80 exotic birds, Rose said.
On Monday, 96 animals from the property were taken in by the Humane Society, Rose said. Authorities returned to the home on Wednesday where they worked all day to bring in the remaining dogs. No citations have been issued and the couple, who is in their 60s, have been cooperating with the Sheriff’s Department, Ogden said.
Once the investigation is complete, it will be turned over to the Pima County Attorney’s Office for review.
∫ Contact reporter Alexis Huicochea at 629-9412 or [email protected].

800 dogs... 
i cant believe it.. 
we're looking into maybe adopting one to help out 
but wow.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG 800, that is terrible...poor little dogs. At least they are out of there now, hopefully they can all live happily in new forever homes.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

TUCSON, Ariz. — About 800 small dogs found in filthy conditions at a rural Avra Valley home, from Chihuahuas to terriers and Pomeranians, were seized from an elderly couple, authorities said Wednesday.


Heres the link to the story and I believe a video.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,337341,00.html


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw that on Fox. They said they don't know if or what charges are going to be filed. I think that's outrageous! There certainly should be charges filed! How about 800 counts of animal cruelty? They even said some were missing feet from fights with other dogs because they are caged so close together. This just makes me sick. We hear so much now about puppy mills getting raided and the poor conditions of their dogs but I'm always glad to hear another one has been put out of "business". It's not going to stop the puppy mill people but in this one case there's 800 dogs out of there. How sad for all the dogs still in mills.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How very sad. I hope those dogs and puppies find good, loving homes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

TUCSON - About 800 small dogs found in filthy conditions at a rural Avra Valley home, from Chihuahuas to terriers and Pomeranians, were seized from an elderly couple, authorities said Wednesday.

Pima County sheriff's deputies and animal welfare officials who removed the dogs also found 82 parrots caged inside the manufactured house northwest of Tucson.

Jenny Rose, a spokeswoman for the Humane Society of Southern Arizona, said 96 dogs were removed from the house on Monday and about another 700 were taken out Wednesday. "This is twice the numbers that we've ever seen before, twice as big as our previous record-breaker," Rose said.

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/111261


=========================
After a fair amount of trying, I finally was able to talk with someone this morning at the Humane Society of Southern AZ this morning. http://www.hssaz.org/

With this many dogs, at this point they are simply overwhelmed and they do not know what they have. Thus they are just taking contact information, phone numbers, etc. Anyway, I left them my information and that I am a volunteer for Northcentral Maltese Rescue and that I would come down and try to determine if any of these dogs are part or full blood Maltese, if that would help them.

I would also ask that if anyone feels they can afford a donation, to please go to http://www.hssaz.org/ (upper right corner) and make a donation. They even accept American Express reward points, so I was able to give them both dollars and points.

I'll post to this thread if I am able to find out any more information. Thanks!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ops... I did not see this post before putting one in the Rescue section



http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=545591


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad............what the heck are those people thinking? 800 dogs!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I can't even imagine anyone trying to take care of 800 dogs. Thank goodness someone finally reported this couple. It sounds that this elderly couple have a lot of problems. Hopefully, the dogs will be taken of, and the couple will be given some help. Thanks for mentioning the Amex points. I'll donate mine.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ugh, i hate seeing stuff like that.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

::shaking my head in total disbelief:: You know, you see stuff like that on Animal Cops, and you hear of "collectors", but I just can't even wrap my head around something like this.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Steve,

Thank you for all the work you do!! We made a donation, anything else please let us know.

Cathy and the 3 E's


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve ??

How big did u say your backyard was ?? 

seriously, it is horrible, I read somewhere that the oldies thought that no one would be a good parent to the dogs as they would - umm yeh :w00t: 

That is so nice of you to go and volunteer Steve, they authorities said it was the worst thing they have ever seen, the filth and smell and the conditions these poor babies were FORCED to live in ..

Very traumatic for all !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I never ceased to be outraged at this stuff... 800 dogs... an impossible number to be properly cared for...
oh except maybe for 'our-Deb....with Steve's help of course...hmmmm 400 each.... nope even too much for them!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> 800 dogs[/B]



Did Deb get rid of some??  



I suppose in a few more years, I'll really go off the deep end and you all will be reading about me!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


Mary has given me the names and phone numbers of all central AZ foster homes so I will try and make contact this evening to see what we can handle. She has also clarified that we will try and rescue any small lap dogs. Then I will call the Humane Society back and try to make arrangements to see the dogs and see where we can help.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Note to all:


There were three threads on this subject which I have merged into one. I feel as though this thread does belong in Rescue, since myself and others are attempting to help in some way, so I moved it to here. To those who started these threads before me, I hope that you understand.
Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Southern Arizona is coming through. On CBS AND NBC I have not watched any other stations, there have been news tickers running across the screen all night asking for help from the community. I think the people here will come and contribute. rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is just awful. :bysmilie: 
I hope all those puppies find wonderful homes.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THANK GOD THEY WERE FOUND OUT. I PRAY ALL THE PUPS AND DOGS FIND LOVING FOREVER HOMES


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't understand something. I've heard this called a hoarding case but it's my understanding the way they were reported was from someone who "bought" a pup. (I didn't think hoarders sold pups) This lady and her vet reported them. I can't imagine even a hoarder having that many dogs! Actually that's a lot even for a puppy mill. So..... is this hoarding or a puppy mill?
Whatever it is its sure sad.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I sent in my donation! I hope that these pups find homes quickly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry Steve. I've been out of commision for a couple of days. 

Let me know what help you need. I can help with phone calls,
as well as take a dog or two.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> I don't understand something. I've heard this called a hoarding case but it's my understanding the way they were reported was from someone who "bought" a pup. (I didn't think hoarders sold pups) This lady and her vet reported them. I can't imagine even a hoarder having that many dogs! Actually that's a lot even for a puppy mill. So..... is this hoarding or a puppy mill?
> Whatever it is its sure sad.[/B]


Its both. It is an elderly couple who have been breeding/selling dogs for years. So it is a typical puppy mill in that sense. From the info I received from AZ Chi Rescue, is that things got out of control and they have produced 100's of litters without enough buyers and they didn't have the heart to turn puppies over to rescue groups or shelters so they kept them. Which makes them hoarders. The investigation started when a woman bought a dog from them and when the puppy became ill, she yold her vet what the living environment was like. They were reported but this hasn't been the first report just the one that caused the investigation. Originally they had decided to turn over 100 Chi's to AZ Chi rescue but then it turned into a complete confiscation of all their dogs and 82 parrots. There are so many pregnant dogs in this case. It makes me sick. It is surprising though that they have only had to euthanize a small number of them. Many are sick but they are treatable.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I heard a somewhat different story. A lady bought a dog from an elderly lady. This lady is from Prescott AZ. She met the elderly lady some place that was not her home and bought the dog. The lady from Prescott then took her new puppy to her own vet. The puppy had kennel cough. This led to the entire investigation. This has not been time they have been investigated.


----------

